# Trouble with the Neighbors...help



## ANurseswildflowers (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello, I just got three little nigerian does last night. This is my first time with goats. We live on a .5 lot on the county line (we are county). I have chickens too, several fruit trees, and a garden. Unfortunately, within 2 minutes the back neighbor (on his tiny subdivision lot) was yelling from his upstairs bedroom window at my 10 year old daughter while I was unloading from the driveway. Within 5 minutes he had driven the 1/2 mile around his neighborhood to our driveway, and was wanting us to get rid of the goats and the chickens! This guy was very rude. The first thing that came out of his mouth was that he wanted to call the cops but that there was already a cop here and he couldn't...fyi the hubs is a LEO. This puts us in a very awkward position. Two of the ladies are young and the third is hopefully expecting. This guy seems a bit unreasonable. He is trying to sell his house the last two months and is blaming a no sale on our chickens and goats! I don't smell a thing with my very sensitive nose but he says it wreaks. My chickens are free-ranging so it's not like we have a close quarters, smelly place. I spoke with this man's wife three weeks ago and specifically asked about the chickens...she had NO complaints and actually said she liked them. So, have any of you experienced issues with your neighbors? What do you do? I don't want to be a bad neighbor but now after our interaction and seeing how unreasonable this man is, I don't see any resolution.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Make sure that your DH files a report so that if anything weird happens to your goats it is there as proof of the troublemaker. 
Other then that, ignore him and go on with your life. You don't have to make his life happy for him. That's his problem. As long as you are following the laws and caring for your animals in a reasonable manner, then live your life however makes you happy.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

If you are legal, then I wouldn't worry about it. Most people who yell and scream and pitch a fit do it cuz they know that's all they can do. Keep a record of when he harrasses you and what he says so YOU can call the cops if you need to. I might put a privacy fence along the rear of my yard too...better view anyhow


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Cops wont be able to help, you need to call the Sheriff the next time he gets outta line. You are county but that doesnt mean you can have all the animals you want. Most counties have restrictions. So you might wanna call up the city hall and get in contact with someone who knows. This way when the next time this retard blows a gasket, you can calmly tell him to piss off 

Now if it were me, Id start piling poo long the fence line with him. Id maybe even start wetting it down a bit to start it really stinking. Then flip i say ever other or 3rd day to strengthen the stink a bit


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I have a friend that has a situation like this. Mr Neighbor is a jerk and calls the law and just generally tries to start trouble. While Mrs Neighbor is sweet as pie and brings over "I'm sorry my husband is a jerk pies". He hasn't done anything major to date. He's just unhappy and trying to make them miserable with his unhappiness.


----------



## ANurseswildflowers (Sep 11, 2013)

I'll ask the hubs to do that...he is a city cop in a different city than the one the guy lives in. We are in county...I'm just worried the animals will be killed. We all know who did if that happens.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree. Make sure you can legally have goats and chickens and how many. I would lock up the goats and chickens at night. Definitely file that report. 

He is probably upset that his house isn't selling as quickly as anticipated and he needs to blame someone. So he is taking it out on you. Not fair and who knows if it will escalate. Keep records of everything.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes make sure you are all good on your part. If need be ask someone to come out to check your place out and have it noted if your all good. Sounds like your more concerned about what he will do to your animals right??? I have never been in your shoes but along with what others have said I would make sure you have a gate at your drive way put no tress passing signs up. Depending on how much you want to spend I would also get a good hot fence and put up to keep him out. You can also put those signs up that have a pic of a camera up and I would get a game camera and place it where you can watch where he borders you but put the signs on all sides of your place. You can get the camera I think I spent $30 at Walmart for the one I have. Then if you do get it noted that your all good make a copy. Next time you see him give him the copy and tell him to have a nice day and go on with your life like you can't see or hear him........I think that's what I would do.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

hallsthirdacrefarm said:


> If you are legal, then I wouldn't worry about it. Most people who yell and scream and pitch a fit do it cuz they know that's all they can do. Keep a record of when he harrasses you and what he says so YOU can call the cops if you need to. I might put a privacy fence along the rear of my yard too...better view anyhow


Good fences make for good neighbors.


----------



## ANurseswildflowers (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the response! We are zoned urban residential in county for our block, 2 sides of our county neighbor hood are agiculutral zoned and 2 sides are city zoned. There are guide lines...per one acre, limits on animals 9 months and older. 3 goats, 20 chickens. Two of our goats are only 4 and 6 months old. We only have 13 chickens over 9 months old. Our lot is half an acre but it doesn't specify under an acre rules. I think we are totally within our limits. Heck it says we can have 50 rabbits per 1 acre which seems way worse than a few goats. Of course we don't want to be breaking laws either.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If you're not breaking any laws, then i'd personally ignore it. Some neighbors are crazy and there's nothing you can do to please them. I can understand if there is a noise or smell issue, but if neither are an actual issue, then the neighbor needs to mind his own business.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Be careful. Get it logged with the officials that he is acting like this. I had a similar problem with my neighbors (who actually moved in after I was already an established farm). They tried everything to make me get rid of my animals, town officials, state, feds, newspaper, harassment, torn down fences, gates opened, etc. The officials told them there was nothing they could do, i was 100% legal. Finally one of the neighbors torched my barn and house, killing all of my goats and nearly destroying my home. I rebult and they are leaving me mostly alone now, but I did lose a lot. 

I would suggest setting up motion sensor lights that cover all 4 directions of your land and a game camera or the like watching over your goats and chickens.


----------



## ANurseswildflowers (Sep 11, 2013)

OMgoodness, that is scary! Hopefully someone went to jail for arson and animal cruelty! That is insane!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

...Thank the GOOD LORD that I live in the country with NO CLOSE NEIGHBORS!! I SERIOUSLY think that Id "DISPATCH" someone , if they messed around "MY PROPERTY" or "MY ANIMALS" that I worked so LONG, and HARD to get! I have ZERO TOLERANCE for IDIOTS!! >> and I seem to be getting WORSE the older I get! ..lol...
Id DEFINATELY put up a camera of some kind.
BEST of Luck with this situation......


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree, as long as you are legal...pay no attention to the man. Take some extra care to protect your animals by penning them up when you are not home and at night...motion lights and cameras are good too..hang cow bells all over your fence line lol...you sure wil know if someone is messing with your fence. any extra step you can do that is reasonable, do it...then live your life and pray for him...sometimes its all we can do. best wishes


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Help the jerk sell his house! Seriously, good luck with his nonsense. If the chickens are free range, make sure they don't wander on his land.
He sounds like a miserable person- miserable people like everyone to be miserable. They hate happy, content folks!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> Help the jerk sell his house! Seriously, good luck with his nonsense. If the chickens are free range, make sure they don't wander on his land.
> He sounds like a miserable person- miserable people like everyone to be miserable. They hate happy, content folks!


I agree, this man isn't happy with his life or himself so he is trying to bring everyone else down with him. Take what measures you need to protect your animals and ignore him. Hopefully his house will sell quickly so some animal lovers. Do you know anyone looking for a house? LOL


----------



## KrittyKat (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a neighbor like that. She comes screaming and hollering threats at 3 am. Stole 2 chickens, stole my bottle baby (who has yet to be found), and stole my dog who was found tied to a tree down the road. Sheriff doesn't do anything so we're in the process of restraining order. My other goats had to be relocated to my father in laws house for their safety.. keep a watch on your goats, and an eye on your neighbor.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Even though the Fire Marshalls office did a great investigation, the District attorneys office refused to prosecute. I was at work when the fire was set. Since I got the Great Pyrenees and the motion sensor lights, no one has been on my property to harass the animals but they sure did just before and again after the fire. They knew my schedule.

We had several other fires set in this area (unrelated) and some of those places were way out in the country with no one around. If it weren't for my neighbors seeing the fire, I would have lost my house and my beloved dogs also. They got the vol. fire dept to my house within minutes of it being set, saving the house and the dogs. The goats were lost the minute the bale of straw was torched, my neighbor tried to save them but couldn't.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Lottsagoats I am so sorry you had to go through that just because someone was a flaming jerk!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm sorry you are having to deal with this. The only thing I would add to this thread is be vigilant about what is your goats pen. I have a friend who lives in Arizona and her former neighbor hated dogs - I mean really HATED dogs. She has 3. One of them got a hold of an antifreeze soaked piece of meat. She was able to get the dog to the vet and the dog is ok. I'm not saying your neighbor will do something like that, but it's hard to tell what someone will do when they are fanatical about something. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

I feel so sorry you have to deal with this.. My neighbors poised my grandpas dog on time. Unfortunately they are still my neighbors, but they have calmed in their old age. 

My advise is defiantly a game camera, or several! In our neighborhood two guys where caught stealing 4-wheelers because of game cameras! Also you have to be careful about the hot wire, you can get in trouble if the voltage is to high and some one gets hurt (stupid but its the truth). I would also be careful at how tightly I locked up my animals, I would chose a "night pen" over a barn as they could easily be trapped in a fire, or trapped to be caught. A dog might be a good option, or even guienes, the same care as chickens and they are AMAZING watch dogs + they eat bugs and ticks. I can't walk onto my neighbors property with out the guienes freaking out, even though they know me, it doesn't last over 2 min or so but enough to make you aware that something is going on. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## ANurseswildflowers (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow, I am surprised by the amount of people who have issues with their neighbors. I would rather a goat and chickens be at my neighbors than some crazy loud dogs and kids. We are right at our limit for our county zoning for animals...but really, I know tons of people who are over what is zoned. I don't think a shortstaffed sherrifs department cares about this kind of nonsense. People are so ignorant. We are getting a fake looking camera, sensor lights, and a sign for now...hopefully the po-po car in the drive way and k-9 is a bit of a deterent Planning on getting bee's next year...that should be interesting! I guess I could always trade out a couple chickens for some noisy peacocks instead That should make for quite the show! JK


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I had bees in my yard in the city...just keep them "behind" something so they're not obvious...and then don't say a thing.


----------



## ANurseswildflowers (Sep 11, 2013)

LOL that is exactly what I was thinking...how are they to know where they are coming from...


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Geese work as well as Guineas and they will bite too!


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

If u think the neighbor would harm the goats, I would put up a trail camera where the goats are and catch his butt if he does it. They maks them so u can't see the flash or even see them take a picture. I caught some dogs thati way that were getting into my dogs food and turning it over. Picures don't lie. Some of those cameras can even be set up to video. Then when he says he didn't hurt them u have proof.


----------

